# sterotypes



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hey,
just thought it would be interesting to hear the sterotypical pesonalities between goat breeds.
like-- lamanchas are always nice etc. 
not your individual goats beacuse theyre all different, but the breed as a whole.

LaMancha
Boer
Nigerian & minis
Alpine
Oberhalsi
Saanen
Mytonic
Pygmy
Toggenburg
Nubian
cashmere & angora
and I'm sure i forgot a few


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pygmy's are bossy
Nubians are loud

thats the two I know of


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

ND are bouncy

Nubians are loud and very affectionate


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pygmies are bossy, but loveable 
Nigies are sweet and independent


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

pygmies are affectionate, bouncy, lovable, and love to eat! :wink:


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

This is just in my experience, but so far I'd say boers = mellow/lazy(or stubborn), pygmies, alpines, and saanens = bossy/showoffs, nubians = crafty(I'd say noisy but seems all the goats I know are noisy! they just sound different lol), oberhaslis = sweet/quiet, toggenburgs and lamanchas = goofy, angoras and cashmeres = flighty/good mothers. I'd have to point out that all are very affectionate also, so I figure that's a given.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

The stereotypes I hear are:

LaMancha - no ears (well thats obvious, but people here just say oh yep, they are that breed with no ears, and know nothing else about them)

Boer - 'soft' and unable to cope with extensive range conditions (which is true for the fullbloods, but in good farmed area they cannot be beaten in terms of meat)

Alpine - jumpers (yep)

Nigerian - escape artists

Saanen - stroppy and moody (a reputation well deserved, in my opinion!), jumpers (yep)

Mytonic - "them fainting goats" (like the lamancha)

Pygmy - really bad at birthing, lots of C-sections

Toggenburg - tainted milk (very rarely)

Nubian - loud, stubborn, independent, bossy (yup)

Angora - weak, very susceptible to disease, not at all hardy, small, unthrify, bad mothers (none of which is true!)


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

LaMancha--Mellow, easy going, handle stress well, sweet, goof balls...

Alpine--Demanding...like to be the center of attention, Curious...into everything, affectionate, very alert, energetic...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

boer are:
1 smart 
2 friendly
3 loving
4 demanding at feeding time, verbal
5 watch for you at all times and run in from way out in the pasture, nothing gets by them.
6 don't like rain puddles, they think they are going to melt...LOL :greengrin: 
7 stay out in the sun at 110 degree's plus and pant ...and just sometimes get into the shade...go figure ...there horns are a radiator and it comes in handy... at those times... :scratch: 
8 pecking orders, challenges occur alot.
9 new goats, they are mean to, they gang up on any newbie.....it has to be supervised... until things calm down :help: 

It can go on and on.....LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol Pam, everything you said is just so true ...


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Saanens are: (in my experience)
1. Quiet
2. Mellow (although occasionally they can be a little bossy, but the majority of the time they are sweet.)
3. Easy Kidders
4.Very Sweet & Affectionate  
5. Smart


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Boer billies are obstinant and aggressive- Not true! Thunderbolt is a big baby who is gentle with Gwen and not pushy.

I have to disagree with Keren in that my Boers and Boer X nannies are as tough as nails and pasture born and raised. We have only had to worm once this year because we have cullled any goats with worm problems or bad mothering instincts (sp?). We FAMACHA check every two weeks diligently. It is the showy folks that pen raise their barn babies that have givin the breed the reputation as poor keepers. I know some big ranchers that only see their full blood goats up close twice a year when they have a gather. As with any breed of animal, they are what you make them as breeders, not all problems are caused by genetics. Remember Darwin? Only the strong survive and natural selection is the proof!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> lol Pam, everything you said is just so true ...


  :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigies are elegant, yet goofy.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Fred, when I mean to say that FB SA boers dont cope well in extensive conditions, I meant conditions like this:










These are the famous tree climbing goats in Morocco, but its a pretty good picture of what parts of Australia are like - and the FB SA Boers just dont manage. What we have found is that a 75% Boer 25% rangeland doe is a brilliant animal for this sort of conditions.

Whereas the FB SA Boer is unbeatable in traditional pasture farming operations like this:










And even more marginal pastures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: great example keren.......


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Come for a visit Keren, and I will show you some conditions around Sonora, Texas that you would think that nothing could survive in. Creosote bushes, scrub cedar, and prickly pear cactus! It's so hot and dry during the day the Boer goats have become practically nocturnal! And wild as March hares! They still manage to get nearly a 2 for 1 reproduction rate. All the goats get is loose minerals, fresh water, and a shot of wormer every January. The nannies get a tattoo if they will be sold as replacement nannies. Martin, the owner of the ranch, figures that his goats are about as feral a herd of Boers can get. His ranch is fenced for wild game, and he has not brought in any other goats other than replacement billies. He rarely sells billies for breeding, but sells some nannies for breeding stock. The rest go for meat!
Operations like Martin's are becoming more common as the Boer goat is being relied upon as a meat source in the U.S. We won't replace the imports from Australia and New Zealand, but we are starting to offer alternatives to the frozen goat meat that is imported.

So in answer to the original question: Boers are hardy!
Boers are adaptable (from Wasilla to West Texas! Where else can you find such diverse conditions?) :applaud: 
Munchie, my fathers day La Mancha is a big sweetie! (but funny lookin' compared to boers!)She prefers to hang out with Gwen cuz she always has some animal crackers in her pocket! I can't wait for the La Boer's that she can produce!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well IMO alaskan boer goats are so hardy. -40 this winter, with a wind chill. They think 75 is hot and don't mind snow..but I still worry about pregnant ones so they get a lamp. 

It been interesting to hear everyones opinions


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nigerians= Loving, exceptionly friendly, Large litters and a lot of milk for their size.
All goats= they eat cans and anything in sight. ( The last part there is _usually_ not true, they are just curious!  )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It been interesting to hear everyones opinions


 I agree .... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

sealawyer said:


> Boer [buck] are obstinate and aggressive- Not true! Thunderbolt is a big baby who is gentle with Gwen and not pushy.


I was going to say bucks in general are ornery. Mine is a sweet boy.

Goat eat everything. . . yeah right.

I agree Pygmy are stubborn. Mine is and my half Nubian is a loud little thing!

Goats are adorable wonderful animals. . . okay maybe not a stereotype but true. :sun:


----------

